#   ( ) >   >  612
, {     ,  
    ,   }
     ,  -   
.       -  
  -  ,  
   ,      
11 62  ,   ,  . 
. .

----------


## micyaylo

> .


 ,    -14    

http://www.magictubes.ru/text/app/il14.htm

----------


## 4L1G

...  612 ?

----------


## ur5cbz

> ,


    66.  66     54. 
  .        ""

----------


## RZ3ASM

-   66,  ,    ,   612,   66- ,    66 - .

----------

RZ3ASM

----------


## RZ3ASM

, ,   -   . :Embarassed:

----------

